# Pastorale - that which makes you reach within the peace of your heart.



## kartikeys (Mar 16, 2013)

My definition of Pastorale is -- that which makes you reach 
within the peace of your heart. The pastorale music reminds 
you of that peace. It soothes you, makes you remember what 
you always wanted. Therefore, it is not a fantasy. It may be 
fantasy for people who have given up in general.



> "In studying scores the first which came into my hands were
> the Beethoven symphonies. Anyone can have them now, but
> they were difficult for a boy to get in Worcester thirty years ago.
> I, however, managed to get two or three, and I remember distinctly
> ...


(More about the story on my blog)
(Trust it's okay to do this. I wanted to get in different 
type of content.)


----------



## johankillen (Sep 20, 2015)

Nice blog! Keep it up bro


----------

